# Wethering & Clippers



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids want to try showing wethers this year. I'm just curious if there is a particular age you like for them to be when you wether them? I know we should give a cd/t at least a week before we do it.
Right now we have one that we plan to wether, not sure if we'll wether the other one, depends on what the next 2 does give us.


Also, I know I asked this at some point last year, but what are good, inexpensive clippers?
I can't remember which ones I bought last year I'd have to dig them out, they were just inexpensive horse clippers nothing real grand. I think I paid $40 at a horse supply store.

What blades are a must? My kids also plan on showing breeding does too.

I honestly don't know how much I'll have in my budget for them, but I'm hoping to get the clippers probably next month unless something drastic happens.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

7FC for wethers is a must. Make sure its not a ceramic blade so that you can have it sharpened. 

Not sure for does but I can look and see what I can find.

If you guys need any advice with wethers let me know, I'd love to help your kids.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh and I like mine wethered around 8 - 10 weeks old. That way you avoid most urinary calculli problems but you still have to watch calcium to phosphorus ratio too.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure, but here is a link I posted before. It's for a video that is very detailed, to include clipper selection etc. that may be useful if you don't have anyone close to really help/ http://www.imhoffgoatranch.com/


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Wethers need to be sheared usually down to 3/8". I have Lister Star clippers, which are expensive, but well worth it. You might be able to find a pair of used ones on ebay or something. My blades are called cover coats. We wether at 8 weeks also. Good luck!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use andis ultraedge clippers, they go for about $150 and are worth every penny.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow thanks so much! I will check out the link and check out the clippers you've both suggested! 

I will definitely have questions, because I am lousy at the 
calcium to phosphorus ratio, even though we've never had issues with our bucklings/bucks with it, still I know that wethers are supposed to get more grain and less hay so they don't get hay bellies.

Is it true it's best to pretty much 'dry lot' them when the kids start prepping them? I know it would help keep them from getting worms. 
Right now we have 2 possible wethers - but we want to wait and see what the other 2 does have before the kids choose their project animals.
So we have a couple of months to go thank goodness.

I am thinking $150 or so for clippers. Then I have the 2 old, cheaper pairs as a backup - their blades are just getting a little dull, and they take forever to clip no matter what kind of clip lol could just be me tho' lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't completely dry lot mine. They can get some browse but I keep the little bit.of grass they have cut down too short to eat. They have a tree they can get leaves off of but once their at the monitor everything stage they can't reach them. I do let them out to browse for about thirty minutes three or four time a week to keep the rumen going good. I don't feed hay, just browse.


----------



## mamma2kids (Dec 29, 2012)

I use Andis horse clippers and a pair of $30 Wahl from Walmart and they work well without overheating. Be sure to get coolant and oil when you get the clippers. I want to say the blades are 10 and 2 but not positive. Showing a wether kinda depends on the breed. You shouldn't shave a pygmy or silky bald as they are judged on their coat. There are tricks like not shaving the lower part of the leg, run the clippers around the inside of the back legs to make them look thicker and the front as well. Be sure to blend the hair so its not obvious lines. Wash the goats before clipping to extend the life of your clippers. Feed your goats pine branches about a month before showing as this is a natural dewormer and fiber in their diet. They get pretty slick. Walking them will make them easier to handle and muscle them up too. Seems like a lot of work but really shows in the ring.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much. Wahl is the brand we have that I used last year. 
My kids show boer/boer percentages. So far we have 3 boys we're planning to wether - 1 for each of my kids  2 of them were born yesterday, so we have a ways to go before they do any prep on them.

I shaved my daughters market doe last year, and everyone said she looked fine. First time I did it I shaved her legs too lol But she looked so nice and clean <she was a BIG girl>. 
This year the kids are planning to show their baby does <so far we have 2>, 2 yearling percentage does, each have a wether, and possibly one of the yearling fullbloods.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like plenty of goats to show! I'm sure they'll enjoy it. I just got home from a clinic where we were introducing kids to livestock. So much fun to see younger kids excited about animals


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww I bet that was fun. Nothing like young kids and animals coming together  I love seeing my youngest daughter who is 6, out with the goats, she'll get down on their level and crawl around with the babies lol

The shows here seem to last forever, they last for 5-6 hours some last longer! Not sure if that's pretty much normal for everyone?
The wether classes are first, then usually commercial does if there is a commercial doe class, then dairy if there is a dairy show, then they do the percentage & fullblood boer does. So there is a lot of waiting around. I figure the more goats they take, the less bored they will be lol Since they have the boys, might as well let them have a market wether


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My brother is six. He helped us raise a bottle baby last year and she is his goat. Its funny to watch him play with her.. they play hide and seek alot! He hides and Sugar goes all over looking for him, even calling him. 

Our wether shows last anywhere from 4 to 10 hours. It depends on how many kids and who the judge is.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

aww That sounds like my daughter and the goat she had for 4-H last year! They were always together. It broke our hearts when we sold her. My plan right now is for her to have a wether, but to also show Snow White's doe in a breeding class. Here you pretty much have to be 8 to have a goat in a breeding class, so we'll most likely register in our sons name, he'd have 2 percentages in the same age group, so, he can show one and my daughter can show the other  They typically don't have a problem with that as long as the novice handler can control the goat.

I think the longest show we've been to so far was probably about 12 hours WHEW lol. We had to check in at a certain time, showmanship, then had to wait through all the market classes, I can't remember what time it started, but we arrived right before lunchtime, and breeding classes didn't start until after dark. Fullblood does didn't finish until after 1am. It was a great show though, lots of fun, but soooo tiring. I told the kids next time we should just bring a tent and camp out LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I am thinking about ordering clippers a week from Friday. I'm not sure yet how much I'll spend on a pair. I'll just most likely get the clippers, then later get anything we need to go with them <lube & blades>.

Just wondering, where the best place to look for them would be? Most competitive prices/shipping?

I was thinking about checking Amazon.com?

Also, since we've never banded before I do plan on watching videos. Just wondering what you guys think are the best bands to use? We have a TSC 10 minutes away that I can get them at.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never checked amazon. I know jeffers does free shipping on order over a certain amount. They also have promo codes that can save money. Usually if you google "jeffers promo codes" they'll pop right up. 

I think the little green bands.... not sure what brand but theyre just little green bands.


----------

